# Cute Christmas Pics!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are cute christmas pics! You can copy and paste, print them out, or send them to a friend! Merry christmas!
*All images are from google, I can not take credit for the pics, only the editing!*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats awsome =]


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

these are ADORABLE  <3 Very festive!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Deck the fishies! lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha! Glad you like them! Sorry I haven't been online lately to reply...Very busy with christmas! I was thinking of making some free christmas avatars but I'm not sure if people would use them....it it's worth my time. What do you guys think?


----------



## abdullah79 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Let Christmas come first*

I will take many pics and also send and upload them but let Christmas come first .


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

SO cute!:-D That 3rd betta is so gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought Little Dude was in here somewhere but I don't see him. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are really cute!

Merry Fishmas!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are soooo cute ! :3


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Pics no longer show up for this thread(most old ones vanished), let's see if we can't get some new ones for this year, so what KIND are we talking, just anything Christmas? If so, I have one from the year before when Boomer had surgery to fix his torn ligament and was all beat up. He loves to be right in the middle of decorations but was unable to do much, so I decorated him. :3 He looks really bleh on drugs and stuff, but I think he appreciated the gesture. Same day, cats and lights.





Leo the Cat:






And Benni, he didn't hold still long enough for more. You can tell he was wild. He booted Leo out then left after one photo. lol


----------

